# NFS MostWanted 2012 LAN play



## hegde (Dec 20, 2013)

How to play NFS MostWanted 2012 using LAN?
For online playing what other option do I have other than Origin/Autolog/Steam?

NFS MW 2005 had user frieldly LAN option


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 20, 2013)

You can't. Buy the game, and play through origin


----------

